
Preference for Authoritarianism Predicts Support for Trump - paulsutter
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism
======
paulsutter
tl/dr:

"MacWilliams studies authoritarianism... a psychological profile of individual
voters that is characterized by a desire for order and a fear of outsiders.
People who score high in authoritarianism, when they feel threatened, look for
strong leaders who promise to take whatever action necessary to protect them
from outsiders and prevent the changes they fear... He polled a large sample
of likely voters... Not only did authoritarianism correlate, but it seemed to
predict support for Trump more reliably than virtually any other indicator."

